# plakat betta sketch



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i tried to draw a plakat betta using my new unnamed boy as a model. I know it's not very good, but hey, I tried! :lol: I am not sure if I want to shade it in with pencil, or go over it with ink and color it in with colored pencil, marker or water color. what do you think? anyway, I hope you like it! :-D


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice! But the gill goes up from the bottom of the body. 
I love the mouth.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Nice! But the gill goes up from the bottom of the body.
> I love the mouth.


What she said. lol


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweeda88 said:


> What *she* said. lol


:-? What? Read my signature.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

ACK. I'm sorry.  Please don't kill me... I am thoroughly embarrassed now.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, the Betta community is made up of mostly females, so it is easy to mistake people. xD


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! lol yeah your right, i'll have to fix the gills...


----------

